# Nut Identification?



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I found this while hiking in the Smokies last weekend. It had just fallen from the tree and had a little green left on the hull when I gathered it last week. Any idea what this is? <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8077841985/" title="P1010747 by volleypc2000, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8191/8077841985_d541c7fe85.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1010747"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8077842958/" title="P1010748 by volleypc2000, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8077842958_7c22bb6ea0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1010748"></a>


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Someone sent me this link Trees and Shrubs Checklist - Great Smoky Mountains National Park

After going through it I tend to believe this is a Bitternut Hickory. That link is great though if any of you are interested in it.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

From the size comparison to the nickle, I'd say they were pignut hickory - Either way they're hickory nuts. Peal the hull off, let them dry a while before cracking - There wont be much meat in some this size but it will give you an Idea of what they taste like. I've got over 100 lbs sacked up so far this fall. I mostly use them for the hulls as mulch for my roses and azaleas, the nuts I crack in a bench vice, pick out a couple of cups and give the rest to the birds when the snow flys. I got some bigger than golf balls this year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bitternut or mockernut hickory. Not worth cracking and eating. Very nasty and bitter. If you eat one it will take hours before you get the taste out of your mouth. If you don't believe me, go ahead and try one. They won't hurt you, they just taste nasty.


----------

